# Level of News and News Channel in India is decreasing?



## gaurav_indian (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok for the past few months i have noticed that our News Channels like Aaj Tak,Zee News,NDTV,and D grade news channels like Star News,India TV have started to give importance to some cr@p news without knowing the actual truth.They call it "Breaking News".Star News and India TV are the worst.Star news shows news like "Aaj ash ne apne sasur Amitabh se aashirwaad liya" and they show this news whole day.Is this so important?There are other issues which they should show.But they care about TRP's i guess.What do u guys think about this change in News channels?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 15, 2007)

Dont watch the Crap... 

I watch, DD News, National DD News, NDTV 24x7, CNN IBN, Times now....  they are still shows what logical


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 15, 2007)

^^well said saurav.


----------



## mediator (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree with all the 3 above! Not to forget about the K serials on star news and television reporters asking "Aaj aish ne kya khaya", "kuch piya ki nahi?".....sumtimes I feel like they r making fun of their subscribers.....makes me remember raju srivastava's performance on GILC showing the various moods of a news reader!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2007)

make some crime the news will increase


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't watch crap, encourage others not to, ratings fall, channel shapes up or goes out


----------



## amol48 (Jul 15, 2007)

level..?? which level buddy..! they have already gone too low..!! 

Recently our  most favourite 'India TV' showed the news that Taj mahal was on top of the list of seven wonders and has got maximum votes!! Now tell me when there wasn't any official ranking declared for the seven wonders how come these idiots came to knew about it ?!!!

I am thinking of skipping that channel now !


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 15, 2007)

I agree, DD news is better than most of the news channels. All other hindi news channels are trash!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2007)

cnn ibn and ndtv 24x7 ... better than the rest


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rightly said all .. I was about to post a thread regardin dis ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 15, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> Rightly said all .. I was about to post a thread regardin dis ...


Maine tumhare dil ki baat sun li.

India TV,Star News,Zee News all of them are crap. NDTV covers all the news.And i like Muqabala and other discussion based shows on it.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 17, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> Rightly said all .. I was about to post a thread regardin dis ...



me 2...

its so sick of these news channels to show all this bull$****.
they are spreading superstition.

bt i don think govt will do nethng coz if they do take an action then the news channels will show things about politicians.

they dont mind it,why should they?@least their sins are not getting unearthed...


----------



## amol48 (Jul 20, 2007)

hey guys don't you like Times Now.. That also is really a good channel apart from NDTV and CNN iBN


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 20, 2007)

No TimesNow, here in my city, karnal.


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 20, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> hey guys don't you like Times Now.. That also is really a good channel apart from NDTV and CNN iBN



ya times now is also good....


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2007)

I like only Times Now and IBN7 somewhat


----------



## Chirag (Jul 20, 2007)

See tez now. They r showing a man eating grass since last 30 mins.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have stopped watching News , No good news


----------



## cynosure (Jul 21, 2007)

Yesternight India TV was showing a guy who can throw milk out of his eye.
The same thing happened in guiness book of records tv show an year back.
SO whats the big deal. The news aired for about 0.5 hour. Not worth it.


----------



## amol48 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey has anyone here watched India TV after 12 Midnight  !!


----------



## chinmay (Jul 21, 2007)

I like watching Star News and India TV for humour. I think these channels are projecting towards catering a different set of audience who want to watch news for entertainment.

For news CNN IBN and NDTV are the only channels which are still doing well.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Hey has anyone here watched India TV after 12 Midnight  !!


Yes lol. Asli tamasha 12 baje ke baad shuru hota hai.


----------



## Who (Jul 21, 2007)

so what do they show after midnight , let me guess 

they show about ghots,extraodinary things or some adult stuff.hope i am correct ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 21, 2007)

smit said:
			
		

> so what do they show after midnight , let me guess
> 
> they show about ghots,extraodinary things or some adult stuff.hope i am correct ...


$ex problems discussions.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

i think the tv news channels can be catergorised into some specific cat

1> lamers: one news whole day 
2> show makers : snake and a boy friendship stuff  illogical to all but a whole day event to some
3> hot news onlookers : hookers sting operation and so on (high TRP) 
4> idiots : ahemm what did others show i want to re-telecast

so on .. do feel free to contribute into the list as per your thoughts 

...cnt



5> breaking news hunters ! : well all news is breaking news all the time for them wonder even this news will be one to them i wish they show this thread too on tv 

6> Educators : want to make desi liqour just watch their special report they show it as if its a matter of pride to them a operation exposing the illict liqour barons dynasty 

7> vagabonds : anywhere their agent is there to show things like how people spit on roads and how the crow flies

...cnt soon 

8> we know all : this guys just go around showing things which are least concern to you or to anyone except the news channels time filling slot!

9> stingers: they just roam around do goofy stuffs and get all the sex workers a free pulbicity , dug peddlers more audiences, and makes problems for u and me too.

10 > baba group : ok these guys got a baba/a tarot reader or say anyone who is good for them (supposingly) and make a full day event out of it 

11> crime reporter : the reporter or the channel anchor looks more like a criminal to all ..i think this should inspire all bhai public to take up jobs as reporter or the anchor of some xyz channel

.... any one can contribute


----------



## mustang (Jul 27, 2007)

yes agreed with you,todays news channel were shows many newses that have no meaning,meaningless,but still they shows,i think when they have no such good/important news,they shows all type of this news,in the race showing news with other news channels.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 27, 2007)

And now AajTak is showing "asli gabbar".


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 28, 2007)

Nearly all the hindi news channels now show crap news nowadays. Only once in a while news they show have any value. Also they show a lot of ads between the news. India TV is the one of the worst news channels. It shows the least imp news as breaking news.


----------



## napsterabhi (Aug 9, 2007)

thing i hate about cnn-ibn.........
unnecessary polls......
next wud b "wil ash-abhi hav a child" sms to 1234....


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes for Hindi news channels. When they  are not having new content , they repeat the same thing again and again and then again. But that's not the case with channels like NDTV 24x7,times now etc.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 14, 2008)

Aaj tak,Star news,zee news,india tv all of them are crap. Govt ko inko entertainment channels declare kar dena chahiye.


----------



## techtronic (Apr 15, 2008)

The other day somebody posted about a news regarding missing dog of Police Commissioner as Flash News.This itself shows the quality of programming in these channels.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

kachha gang walo ki kahabar India's Most Wanted mein, lol...kya baat hai
Kam se kam naam to sahi diya hota, like spiderman


----------



## dhruv mairal (Apr 17, 2008)

i guess, its all got to do with the money, honey.

aaj tak wants to make money,so does star plus. the people who run these channels are not holier-than-thou personalities......

and, right now, in India, *trash sells*. period. 

look at the music vids.....movies....the daily soaps....the POLITICS! so, why should news channels be left behind? i bet my left kidney, that your local paan-wallah LOVES it when aaj-tak comments for half an hour on kareena's tattoo.  ditto for your neighborhood aunty. the sensible people are a minority. ergo, there are a very few sensible channels left. i feel that we'd have to wait for 5/10 years before these guys change themselves.

cheers!
dhruv.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2014)

so what do you guys think 7 years onwards?

The high pitch voice of desi English news anchors.......I hate it.

Aajtak is still "desh ka sarvashreshtha news channel" since 14 years.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2014)

woo what a bump
I like News X... very minimalistic, BBC approach. there is no clutter on screen apart from the logo and one ticker. 

I just hate the way Arnab Goswami talks down to guests and worse the fact that being a dbag on tv actually increases eyeballs to a news channel. 

given a choice between a serious political debate in the parliament, and a mongoose fighting a cat, majority will watch the mongoose fighting the cat - so the channel makes this choice on our behalf.  

another thing is that now a days news channels are starting to use very casual language, slang, and even switch to Hindi or English frequently.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes it has.
Since India TV arrived, lot of news channels have adopted their style and started showing news feeds like
'Rahul gandhi sansad mai kyu so gaye janiye 8 baje'
'Kaise 20 students ki jaan ek zatke me chali gayi dekhiye 9 baje'
'Kya hua jab Shahrukh aur Salman ek dusre ke saamne aaye dekhiye 10 baje'

These kind of feeds make me hate the news channels, cant they just show the news like BBC and other reputed new channels show, rather than being stupid TRP whores and wasting viewer's time.

-edit-
also shows like 'Saas, bahu & sajish' and more similar kind of shows on 2-3 news channels..
Seriously.. is it a news channel or entertainment & suspense channel?


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2014)

news x used to follow bbc template pretty closely 

thing is now India tv is actually showing sensible news
like just other day there was expose on fake babas doing miracles and saying superstition is bad
a couple of years ago the same channel was showing place where allegedly shiva is sitting


----------



## Flash (Jul 10, 2014)

NDTV was showing frame by frame shots of RaGa's yawn yesterday, while most sensitive issues are disregarded just for the sake of a celebrity. 
IMO, No one can beat Arnab Goswami in asking embarassing questions to people, either by face-to-face or by some other means.

All Indian News channels feeds on the innocence of Indians, to project themselves high.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

when channels increase quality decrease...

years back, when there was only Doordarshan (DD) channel available on TV. After that government introduced DD-2 (DD metro). Now DD-2 is news channel.
When there was only DD channel, there was quality content shown every hour. Then after private company came into scenario, quality of content decreases and no of content increases.
Actual news reporting is really different. Nowadays news reporter express their view instead of reporting it. It's getting bad and bad everyday..
Some nuclear bomb will stop all these non-sense, so we can start from beginning again...


----------



## theterminator (Jan 25, 2015)

The Nation wants to know...


----------



## Vyom (Jan 25, 2015)

Anorion said:


> given a choice between a serious political debate in the parliament, and a mongoose fighting a cat, majority will watch the mongoose fighting the cat - so the channel makes this choice on our behalf.





Anyway so yea quality of news channel is closer to sh!t. I would surf news channels one after another in search of some "good" quality news but all I get are craps, news which are "Always breaking", big banner ads, too much breaks, high tempo background music, Fast track 100 news (where each news is for 5 sec, wtf) and as already said above, monkeys fighting on national news.

I turn to some English news channel to find some value.. and end up with NDTV 24x7 which seems not bad compared to all sh!t hindi news throw. -_-


----------

